# prowl H2O



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Not sure if you can ask this on here? Has anyone found a low cost place to buy Prowl H2O? The cheapest I have found was $37 per gallon plus freight. Which makes it about $45 a gallon. Any help?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You can ask and yep, that stuff is high. That is why I chose other means of attacking the problem when I can.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I



Vol said:


> You can ask and yep, that stuff is high. That is why I chose other means of attacking the problem when I can.
> 
> Regards, Mike


At 1 quart we can put prowl h20 down for $9.00 per acre .Broadleaf and grass control and not a dangerous, but reasonable residual.. I think that is reasonable . I think I will do an early spray early March 2020 . We have quack grass and fox tail around here like I have never saw before . It is best sprayed when things are still dormant


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

One quart of Prowl H2O won't do much, if anything. I was at a meeting a couple of weeks ago where the BASF rep said that if you weren't going to put out at least three quarts he would rather you not use it. 
I've seen it enough to say that even at three quarts, most years you will be disappointed in the results. Better off laying one dollar bills on the ground for weed control.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Endrow where have you found it? I have been looking online. Not sure if I can find it local to north Texas and save on the shipping or not. Still have a few months to keep looking. We are planning on 1 gallon a acre. Sand burrs are my biggest problem. Prowl in the spring and then pastora after 2nd cutting to get the late emerges.


----------

